# Inforce WML (review & install)



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Just received a new light for my patrol rifle, due to my choice of grip (C-clamp) I decided to go with a 200 lumen Inforce WML (momentary only) designed by Haley Strategic... a very popular light that is relatively new to the market.







This is replacing my X300 which I had mounted on a bayonet style lug under my barrel.







For those who like an aggressive C-clamp (thumb over) type grip... this is a perfect choice of weapon light compared to other styles on the market. Going from the 6 O'clock position to the 10 O'clock position reduces shadow from the barrel and is very natural and quick to activate.

Installation was a breeze as I needed to remove some unused rail sections and add a Magpul Cantilever rail section. This cantilever rail will push the light further forward than a traditional rail. It is not needed, but it creates more room on a carbine length foregrip.







The light simply snaps onto the rail and a screw is hand tightened for additional security (no tools needed). The light has an angled pressure/activation switch that is very natural to depress and hold. For transport (in rack or bag) or situations where light discipline is paramount... a U shaped bar can be lifted so the light cannot be accidentally activated, giving away your position or lighting up a teammate/friendly. The round light housing (lense cap) unscrews to change the battery. Simply loosening the cap slightly makes the light non-operational for traveling or long term storage... saving the life of the battery.







In the photos below, you can see how going from a traditional C-clamp grip to activating the Inforce light dosen't cause any change in grip or cumbersome manipulation to light up an area.














Another view to show how simply moving just your thumb over gets it onto to activation pad at a perfect angle without disturbing/adjusting your grip.














Below is comparison of 3 of the most popular lights... the X300, TLR-1 and the Inforce WML. Notice the hot spot and the amount of flood each provides.







Even if you like a different grip style, the Inforce WML can be utilized as shown below...








From my brief time with this light, I can tell it is well made from a durable polymer similar to the polymer used in Pmags. The light does not rattle or have any play once secured on the rail section. The light is bright enough to light up a room with a very bright hot spot and large flood area. It appears that the Inforce WML is a well thought out design that is practical as well as affordable. This 200 lumen light can be had for $115 to $125 at most retailers. Infrared models with brighter light output and with strobe capabilities run into the $160-180 range (average price). For my intended purpose, a 200 lumen with momentary only activation is perfect.

I'll be updating my review after some field testing and spending more time utilizing the light... so far i'm very pleased.

Hope you guys enjoyed the review, i'll be reviewing a set of LaRue Hand Stops next (as soon as they are delivered). If you liked this review and want to see more gear reviews, hit the "Like" button or comment so I know i'm not wasting time doing reviews.


----------

